

The Fundamental Problem with Non-iPhones - jumpbug
http://www.techjunkie.com/problem-with-non-iphones/

======
aychedee
This reads like a parody of all these types of blog posts.

I mean: "The iPhone plainly put is the perfect phone size. It feels right,
this is not something Steve Jobs would have gotten wrong."

Totally made me chuckle. Upvoted for the brilliant parody value alone.

~~~
herval
It gets even better if the rumors about a 4.1" iPhone come true...

------
Steveism
The issues he touched on have been discussed ad nauseum. However, the sad
thing is that after 4 years Android is still suffering from the mistakes of
the carriers and handset makers. Bloatware continues to be an issue for many
supposed flagship devices. Sure, this can be remedied by rooting, but the
average consumer isn't going to root their phone. Not everybody is a geek and
can use the term ROM in a casual conversation. Also, the slowness of software
updates really is maddening. It's silly for a 6 month old phone to not receive
the latest software or have to wait a very long time to get it. I understand
the fact that new versions of Android often require certain hardware specs
that older devices don't offer. I just think it's a tough pill to swallow that
the phone you walk out of the mobile store with might become an after though
to the OEM and Google within a few months. The clear solution is to get a
Nexus phone. At least then you know you have Google looking out for your best
interests. Hopefully the Motorola acquisition helps Google solve some of these
issues. It's in everybody's best interest to have strong competition in the
mobile space.

------
jeffcouturier
Size is a matter of preference, not a fundamental problem. I have an HTC
Sensation. It’s bigger than the iPhone and fits my hand perfectly. the iPhone
feels like a little kids toy by comparison. I like the bigger screen, but I’m
a bigger guy so it’s obviously not for everyone.

Names? Please. If you are choosing your phone based on its name you’re a lost
cause.

Resale value: a fair point, depending on the model. It’s also fair to say that
you’ll generally pay more for the iPhone up front. There are far too many
Android models to make the blanket statement that iPhones have more resale
value than all Android phones.

Carriers: Bloatware is an annoyance, but at least with Android phones you can
do something about it. You have options: Switch carriers. Root and self-
install the latest OS (or one of several mods).

None of these points constitute fundamental problems with non iPhones. It’s
all a matter of preference. If you’re the sort of user who doesn’t care about
being locked-in then sure iPhone is great. If you’re a tweaker, if you like
having control over your devices, if you like to self manage your OS then
Android is for you.

------
mintyice
"You mean forced updates and taken up memory to keep these applications on my
phone that I have no desire to have? Great." This happens with the iPhone,
too. Stocks? Compass? Newsstand? Does anyone actually use those?

------
mootothemax
The iPhone 4S's weight has certainly put me off having one. Despite liking
near everything else about it, walking around with it in my pocket, it's a
noticeable, heavy, lump.

~~~
rmckayfleming
I quite like the weight actually, it reminds me that I haven't left it behind
somewhere.

~~~
mootothemax
_I quite like the weight actually, it reminds me that I haven't left it behind
somewhere._

Heh, that's a good point, and one I hadn't considered :)

My wife remarked that the heaviness made her think of good quality; something
I consider the reverse to have been true of for quite a few years now.

------
vseorlov
It sounds similar to me. I had android phone, it was one of the first and it
was slowly. Every day I wanted to break it several times, then I bought
iphone. Now there are no touch cell phones in the world, except iphone, for
me.

I realize this can be changed, since Steve died.

------
kalleboo
"Out of a lineup, I couldn’t tell you the name of the most recent compared to
the name of the oldest"

This is going to sound silly later this year when Apple starts calling all
their iPhones "the new iPhone".

------
vampirechicken
We have a Facebook group for the posting of First World Problems. I invite the
author to join us there.

------
clneagu
I’m not a fan of Apple BUT iPhone is perfect :)

~~~
paganel
Just yesterday I took the same photo with the latest Nokia Lumia and an iPhone
4. Let's just say that Lumia's photo-camera performance was very sub-par
compared to the iPhone, which was launched more than one year ago.

